# Skript zum Verteilen / Kopieren von Dokumenten / Dateien



## DenizNRW (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin Newbie und stehe vor folgendem Problem: 

In einem Ordner werde Dokumente abgelegt, die unterschiedliche Namen haben. Ich muss nun automatisiert diese Dokumente anhand des Namen in verschiedene Unterordner verteilen. 
Bsp: 
Dokument1.doc
Dokument2.doc 
….
Ordner 1 
Ordner 2

Also wenn der Dokumentname die „1“ enthält, dann soll dieses Dokument in den Ordner 1 kopiert werden. 

Kann mir jemand zeigen, wie so ein Skript aussehen muss? 

Vielen Dank und 

viele Grüße

Deniz


----------



## KaiBone (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Deniz,

die Frage die ich mir stelle ist wo, also an welcher Stelle, die Nummer/Bezeichnung steht.

Ansonsten kommt es noch drauf an welches OS du verwendest, ab Vista/Win7 kannst dafür Powershell verwenden. Zwar gibt es auch Powershell für WinXP müsste da aber erst installiert werden.

Hier mal ein Beispiel wie man es mit Powershell lösen könnte, es bräuchte sicher noch etwas Feinschliff.

```
$dateien = Get-ChildItem C:\Texte
foreach($entry in $dateien) {
$name = $entry.name
switch -regex ($name) 
    { 
        "[a-d]" {Copy-Item $entry.FullName -destionation C:\a ; break} 
        "[e-g]" {Copy-Item $entry.FullName -destionation C:\e ; break} 
        "[h-k]" {Copy-Item $entry.FullName -destionation C:\h ; break} 
        default {"Nix da"}
    }
}
```


Gruß
KaiBone


----------

